# Malaysian/Mopani- To boil or not to boil?



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just bought a piece of what I believe is Malaysian Driftwood and was wondering what is the correct preparation procedure is? i've been told to boil, and I've heard not to boil. As always, I appreciate any help I can get from you guys.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Boil any wood before use, help disinfect and leech out tannins.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Malaysian and Mopani are two different types of wood. If it's Mopani, then boil it for a few hours to help release most of the tannins. Malaysian driftwood doesn't produce much tannins (it may sound illogical, but darker woods release less tannins).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had some malaysian driftwood release tannins going on 6 years now... so I think that's different from piece to piece.

Boil it or don't boil it, it's up to you. Boiling CAN help it leech out tannins more quickly.


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. I am pretty sure that what I have is Malaysian, darker wood, one tone. I boiled for about 1 and 1/2 hours tonight. I'll scrub with a toothbrush as there are quite a few crevices, and boil again for another hour or two. Are there any tips on what to look for as far as rot or fungus? i.e what it looks like, are there certain conditions/types of wood that are more or less prone than others?


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, softer woods are very prone to rotting in a fish tank. Grapevine, is a prime example. Mopani and Manzanita, and several other marketed "drift" woods are sold because they are hard, dense woods and are normally very pH stable. You could use many other wood options, but you would have rotting wood and possible toxin/pH issues. 

Boiling is really "controversial" at best. It certainly won't hurt to boil it, but I don't mind the tannins so I rarely do much besides a quick rinse and scrub.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

Dishwasher without any soap has worked well for me a couple of times in the past. Especially if you have a hunk to large to fit into a pot.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Boiling will also kill anything living on it. Always a good idea.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

if you have scalare, tetras etc etc ..do not boil. tannis is the very thing they love in water
and from tannis you will get a decrease in algal growth


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi bustah8,

First I rinse and use a floor scrub brush (new/clean) to remove loose debris. Then I boil mine for at least 30 minutes then use the scrub brush again to remove soft/decaying wood. The wood will still leech tannins for about six months, but with weekly 50% water changes after about a month it becomes less noticeable. It is not uncommon for the wood to develop fungus after being submerged for a week or so. If you remove the wood, scrub it, and put it back in the tank the fungus will still likely return. Adding my cleaning crew (1 Cory and per 5 gallons; and 1 Oto per 5 gallons and 1 SAE per 15 gallons after algae starts to appear) cleared up the fungus in about 4 days.

BTW, check out the *Greater Seattle Aquarium Society*. The February meeting will be our Annual Plant Auction!


----------

